# too hot or not



## Too Hot 4u

Whatever I am out of here.


----------



## rack'm

eh.......


----------



## greyhound

Post the real pictures of yourself.


----------



## mAlice

I hate to break it to ya', but you're really quite ordinary.


----------



## migtig

elaine said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya', but you're really quite delusional.


:fixed:


----------



## onebdzee

elaine said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to ya', but you're really quite ordinary.


----------



## Midnightrider

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


is your left leg much larger than your right? looks like you have somesort of deformity in the pic on the right


----------



## Christy

No offense, but it kind of looks like you just sat on a tack.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

of courses you are going to say that, lets see what other non biased people say later this week. and get over it dumbazz those are mine so where is yours?


----------



## onebdzee

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> is your left leg much larger than your right? looks like you have somesort of deformity in the pic on the right



 you were supposed to say anything about that


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> of courses you are going to say that, lets see what other non biased people say later this week. and get over it dumbazz those are mine so where is yours?




Have you considered breast enhancement surgery?


----------



## GeezLouise

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> of courses you are going to say that, lets see what other non biased people say later this week. and get over it dumbazz those are mine so where is yours?




Just curious....how old are you? :shrug:


----------



## bundt_cake_lady

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> is your left leg much larger than your right? looks like you have somesort of deformity in the pic on the right


Don't go picking on her just because she has a disable


----------



## Midnightrider

onebdzee said:
			
		

> you were supposed to say anything about that


I didn't relize she was YOUR MPD. I'm sorry. Ok changing my vote to very hot


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> of courses you are going to say that, lets see what other non biased people say later this week. and get over it dumbazz those are mine so where is yours?



You sound a little upset.


----------



## mainman

elaine said:
			
		

> Have you considered breast enhancement surgery?


Why does everyone have to have big boobs?


----------



## donbarzini

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


----------



## onebdzee

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I didn't relize she was YOUR MPD. I'm sorry. Ok changing my vote to very hot


----------



## migtig

elaine said:
			
		

> Have you considered breast enhancement surgery?


I've considered a nose job.  But won't that give me black eyes for a week?


----------



## RoseRed

mainman said:
			
		

> Why does everyone have to have big boobs?


I don't.


----------



## millertc

mainman said:
			
		

> Why does everyone have to have big boobs?



not big boobs just SOME boobs


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


Why do you care so much whether strangers on a forum think you're attractive or not?

Your obvious low self-esteem makes you NOT hot.


----------



## mAlice

mainman said:
			
		

> Why does everyone have to have big boobs?




They don't, but that poor thing has nothing.  :shrug:  A fella would have to rub her back to get her nips hard.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> Have you considered personality enhancement surgery?




:fixed:


----------



## sunflower

Why do you need us to tell you if your Hot or Not. You should already have that answer. But If you must ask, I'll say not.


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> You sound a little upset.



It's that whole one leg bigger than the other thing


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:
			
		

> I've considered a nose job.  But won't that give me black eyes for a week?



Yep, and you don't need a nose job.


----------



## donbarzini

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to onebdzee again.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

elaine said:
			
		

> Have you considered breast enhancement surgery?




that is mean..she is pretty and breast size does not make a woman better.

I do not like her attitude but she is pretty.


----------



## migtig

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> that is mean..she is pretty and breast size does not make a woman better.
> 
> I do not like her attitude but she is pretty.


Compared to Pixie?  Please.  And her attitude makes her an ogre.


----------



## mainman

migtig said:
			
		

> Compared to Pixie? Please. And her attitude makes her an ogre.


Speaking of pixie....


----------



## mAlice

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> that is mean..



duh.


----------



## migtig

elaine said:
			
		

> Yep, and you don't need a nose job.


Actually, I don't need a lot of things.  However, my wants are few and I have enough money saved to get a nose job now.  I'm just scared I'll wind up having a concaved nose like Michael Jackson.


----------



## onebdzee

donbarzini said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to onebdzee again.


----------



## Jameo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no



Aren't you supposed to a model of some sort?  And those are the best pictures you can come up with?


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't need a lot of things.  However, my wants are few and I have enough money saved to get a nose job now.  I'm just scared I'll wind up having a concaved nose like Michael Jackson.



I say do it.  If it makes you feel better about yourself, do it.  You won't look like micheal jackson unless you have it done twenty times.


----------



## vraiblonde

Anyway, I have no idea why I'm even reading a thread where an MPD is worrying about being "hot" or not.


----------



## Tinkerbell

HOT? Sorry, but no, not at all. 

You're not ugly, you're okay, but there are millions of women, in this country alone, that look as good as you, if not better. And your attitude REALLY detracts from your looks, making you less than OK.  

JMO


----------



## Midnightrider

So why did you make it so you can't see who voted for what? I guess you can vote with all you MPDs that way, huh?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

migtig said:
			
		

> Compared to Pixie?  Please.  And her attitude makes her an ogre.




Yeah and where is all the other pictures???

I am nost surprised you would stick together but that is okay I sent notice to all my friends so they can come in a vote too. Where is Pixies picture?


----------



## donbarzini

elaine said:
			
		

> Yep, and you don't need a nose job.






There is nothing wrong with your nose!


----------



## rack'm

*I voted NO......*

looks alone.......she's ok


But as soon as she spoke a word.........major shrinkage.


----------



## onebdzee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Yeah and where is all the other pictures???
> 
> I am nost surprised you would stick together but that is okay I sent notice to all my friends so they can come in a vote too. Where is Pixies picture?



Pixie, as well as most of the rest of us, can't post our pictures.....we'd have to deal with even more stalkers than we already do now


----------



## pixiegirl

mainman said:
			
		

> Speaking of pixie....



I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Yeah and where is all the other pictures???
> 
> I am nost surprised you would stick together but that is okay I sent notice to all my friends so they can come in a vote too. Where is Pixies picture?



  Now you can see what HOT really looks like.


----------



## GeezLouise

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....




The last picture is gorgeous!


----------



## onebdzee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....



I should call the police and put them on stalker alert again for you, should'nt I?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....




OMG you think that is hot? What are you so lame azz hair model or something? You are fat....and that is about it....cute is pushing it but hot no way.....


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....


ummmm renewed stalkage


----------



## rack'm

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> The last picture is gorgeous!




Yeah, I think it's her best, the others.......eh


----------



## Cockdiesel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....



I believe this thread is over...


----------



## rack'm

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> OMG you think that is hot? What are you so lame azz hair model or something? You are fat....and that is about it....cute is pushing it but hot no way.....




Pixie.......fat........


----------



## Midnightrider

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> OMG you think that is hot? What are you so lame azz hair model or something? You are fat....and that is about it....cute is pushing it but hot no way.....


at least you can see her face. where as you chose blurry azzed, mile away,  cant see all the wrinkle pics


----------



## mAlice

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Now you can see what HOT really looks like.




   Smokin'!


----------



## Cockdiesel

elaine said:
			
		

> Smokin'!


----------



## mAlice

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> I believe this thread is over...




No.  Now 2hoochie will try to convince everyone that pixie isn't hot.


----------



## Ed Zachary

Attractive, yes.

Hot?  Not so much.


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> OMG you think that is hot? What are you so lame azz hair model or something? You are fat....and that is about it....cute is pushing it but hot no way.....




That's the best you could do?  I wear a size 2, I'm a real heffer.  There are plenty of people here that have actually seen me and can vouch for that.  Watch out for my 110 pound ass!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think it's her best, the others.......eh




the last one was touched up....the others ones are horrid...give me a break...mine are natural.


----------



## onebdzee

rack'm said:
			
		

> Pixie.......fat........





I think she might have meant P-H-A-T!


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think it's her best, the others.......eh




agreed....


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> the last one was touched up....the others ones are horrid...give me a break...mine are natural.




I know pixie in the dirt world. that's what she looks like.  Your boney ass can't hold a candle to her.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's the best you could do?  I wear a size 2, I'm a real heffer.  There are plenty of people here that have actually seen me and can vouch for that.  Watch out for my 110 pound ass!




a size 2 and you are bragging? your stomach is falling over your swimsuit.


----------



## harleygirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's the best you could do?  I wear a size 2, I'm a real heffer.  There are plenty of people here that have actually seen me and can vouch for that.  Watch out for my 110 pound ass!


Pixie.......you are beautiful, but I had no idea you were dating one of the Gotti boys!!


----------



## Geek

Pixie is pretty. CrotchRot would make a great halloween costume.


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> the last one was touched up....the others ones are horrid...give me a break...mine are natural.



I win, you lose.  Take it like a woman and go away like you promised.


----------



## kelly1

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> the last one was touched up....the others ones are horrid...give me a break...mine are natural.


You are not natural.


----------



## rack'm

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> the last one was touched up....the others ones are horrid...give me a break...mine are natural.




Ok.......natural, but not hot. :shrug:

Irregardless, your personality sucks wind.  You truly are a legend in your own mind.


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> a size 2 and you are bragging? your stomach is falling over your swimsuit.



I wasn't standing up straight dumbass.


----------



## Fat Momma

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm back.  A sister had some work to do!  I'm not keeping my pics up for a week just so she can create MPDs....





awwww you are soooo cute....like a little button....


----------



## GeezLouise

Softballkid said:
			
		

> agreed....


----------



## pixiegirl

Had to take them down before 2hot got the idea to copy them and use them as her own elsewhere.


----------



## rack'm

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Had to take them down before 2hot got the idea to copy them and use them as her own elsewhere.




Probably too late.


----------



## Cockdiesel

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> awwww you are soooo cute....like a little button....



I'd like to push some of those buttons...


----------



## Fat Momma

hows about some "fat momma" love? Anyone in here like their women big....big hearted that is.....


----------



## mAlice

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Had to take them down before 2hot got the idea to copy them and use them as her own elsewhere.



She probably already snagged 'em.


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Had to take them down before 2hot got the idea to copy them and use them as her own elsewhere.


you mean i missed my chance to add them to the shrine :stompingfoot:


----------



## kelly1

elaine said:
			
		

> She probably already snagged 'em.


----------



## pixiegirl

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Pixie.......you are beautiful, but I had no idea you were dating one of the Gotti boys!!



That was my bff, not my boyfriend.


----------



## Toxick

I'm picking "yes" because I bet that in the 80's you were quite the gnarly dudette.


----------



## Midnightrider

Toxick said:
			
		

> I'm picking "yes" because I bet that in the 80's you were quite the gnarly dudette.


don't you mean brunette


----------



## bohman

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> the last one was touched up....the others ones are horrid...give me a break...mine are natural.



There is nothing about you that is natural.  :devilspawn:


----------



## Softballkid

GeezLouise said:
			
		

>


----------



## Barnacle

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no



Based on your karma and your not-so-positve conversations with the folks on this board, 1) why would you put yourself out there like that? and 2) couldn't you have predicted the reaction you would get?


----------



## workin hard

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


 
Are you freakin serious?


----------



## mAlice

> too hot or not  	09-29-2006 11:23 AM  	yea, but your butt ugly and mean



This is news?


----------



## itsbob

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


I've got a 13 year old daughter that looks better then you, and she's not allowed to wear make-up!!

You are NOT anything special, and if I saw you in the mall you wouldn't warrant a second look..


----------



## Softballkid

*Question for Pixie and 2_hot*

Which one of you takes it in the pooper...


Then I will decide which one is hotter


----------



## pixiegirl

elaine said:
			
		

> This is news?



Mean, yes.  Ugly, no!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> is your left leg much larger than your right? looks like you have somesort of deformity in the pic on the right


 
That's her penis..


----------



## baileydog

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's the best you could do?  I wear a size 2, I'm a real heffer.  There are plenty of people here that have actually seen me and can vouch for that.  Watch out for my 110 pound ass!




Wow, you really are fat....you got a 110 pound ass?  Sorry Pixie, just had to go there.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> This is news?



We can be ugly together.  I am at peace with my plain Janeness.


----------



## Softballkid

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We can be ugly together.  I am at peace with my plain Janeness.




 you I know, are a hottie


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We can be ugly together.  I am at peace with my plain Janeness.


----------



## RoseRed

Softballkid said:
			
		

> you I know, are a hottie


Shhh... don't let that out.


----------



## Softballkid

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Shhh... don't let that out.


----------



## GeezLouise

Softballkid said:
			
		

> you I know, are a hottie


----------



## Toxick

Barnacle said:
			
		

> Based on your karma and your not-so-positve conversations with the folks on this board, 1) why would you put yourself out there like that? and 2) couldn't you have predicted the reaction you would get?




You're making the faulty assumption that post-prime attention whores with low self-esteem issues make a distinction between positive and negative attention.


----------



## mAlice

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Mean, yes.  Ugly, no!


----------



## pixiegirl

Soooo, is it gone yet?


----------



## RoseRed

Softballkid said:
			
		

>



I know I make your loins quiver...


----------



## Softballkid

GeezLouise said:
			
		

>






I seen you not to long ago also...

Another hottie


----------



## GeezLouise

Softballkid said:
			
		

> you I know, are a hottie




I read that wrong....I thought you were saying that you were a hottie.  
Nevermind.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I know I make your loins quiver...


----------



## Softballkid

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> I read that wrong....I thought you were saying that you were a hottie.
> Nevermind.


----------



## GeezLouise

Softballkid said:
			
		

> I seen you not to long ago also...
> 
> Another hottie


----------



## Cockdiesel

Fresh Meat! 09-29-2006 09:52 AM She is hot, what are you crazy? I would hit that

 :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Not really, I just hate it when my prince albert gets caught on your face




  This stuff is killin' me today.


----------



## mainman

Softballkid said:
			
		

>


I saw that...


----------



## vraiblonde

Language, please.  Remember where you are.  Hint:  "Survey", not Chit Chat or Private.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

>


----------



## migtig

That was f'ng funny :


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We can be ugly together.  I am at peace with my plain Janeness.




then you and me both...I voted yes though..she has a pretty face and hair and smile....if it were not for her attitude she would be very pretty for her age.


----------



## Softballkid

elaine said:
			
		

> This stuff is killin' me today.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Language, please.  Remember where you are.  Hint:  "Survey", not Chit Chat or Private.



  What?


----------



## pixiegirl

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> then you and me both...I voted yes though..she has a pretty face and hair and smile....if it were not for her attitude she would be very pretty [/B]for her age.


*


*


----------



## Softballkid

mainman said:
			
		

> I saw that...


----------



## Toxick

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> Fresh Meat! 09-29-2006 09:52 AM She is hot, what are you crazy? I would hit that
> 
> :shrug:






Sounds like Kevin in "The Office" yesterday talking about Pam.

"If I weren't engaged, I would totally hit that."


----------



## mAlice

crap.  somebody send me a pm...I missed it.


----------



## RoseRed

Softballkid said:
			
		

>



What did you do?


----------



## mainman

elaine said:
			
		

> crap. somebody send me a pm...I missed it.


I'm pretty sure she's talking about what you quoted dork...


----------



## Softballkid

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What did you do?




:shrug:


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

pixiegirl said:
			
		

>




what???? for a woman her age she is pretty, not many women her age still have nice hair or their real teeth. I hope when I am 50something I would like as nice....


----------



## mAlice

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure she's talking about what you quoted dork...




:snort:  Hey, if somebody's kid knows what a PA is, then it's not our fault.


----------



## GeezLouise

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> what???? for a woman her age she is pretty, not many women her age still have nice hair or their real teeth. I hope when I am 50something I would like as nice....




She never did answer my question.  She's 50 something??


----------



## pixiegirl

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> what???? for a woman her age she is pretty, not many women her age still have nice hair or their real teeth. I hope when I am 50something I would like as nice....


----------



## mAlice

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> what???? for a woman her age she is pretty, not many women her age still have nice hair or their real teeth. I hope when I am 50something I would like as nice....



All of a sudden, I'm not on the same page.  Who are you talking about?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> She never did answer my question.  She's 50 something??




I dunno, I was guessing, is she older than that?


----------



## pixiegirl

elaine said:
			
		

> All of a sudden, I'm not on the same page.  Who are you talking about?



2hot.  She looks good for being 50something.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

elaine said:
			
		

> All of a sudden, I'm not on the same page.  Who are you talking about?




too hott or missy whatever she goes by....her pictures....she looks good for someone that old....


----------



## mAlice

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> too hott or missy whatever she goes by....her pictures....she looks good for someone that old....



okay


----------



## Cockdiesel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> too hott or missy whatever she goes by....her pictures....she looks good for someone that old....



  she keeps saying it...


----------



## Softballkid

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> she keeps saying it...




You banged her...how old is she :shrug:


----------



## Cockdiesel

Softballkid said:
			
		

> You banged her...how old is she :shrug:


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Softballkid said:
			
		

> You banged her...how old is she :shrug:


OMG you went out with someone that old? I thought you were like 28 or 30? 


What do I keep saying?????


----------



## morganj614

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> what???? for a woman her age she is pretty, not many women her age still have nice hair or their real teeth. I hope when I am 50something I would like as nice....



 Do you sport a mullet and have 1 front tooth?


----------



## Softballkid

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

>




I mean, you DDDOOO have her quote in your siggy


----------



## Softballkid

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> OMG you went out with someone that old? I thought you were like 28 or 30?
> 
> 
> What do I keep saying?????






You asking me, or cd?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Do you sport a mullet and have 1 front tooth?




no, I am average...nothing special....and I am not 50something either. My grandmother looks to be about her age and does not look as good as she does.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Softballkid said:
			
		

> You asking me, or cd?



CD.


----------



## Pete




----------



## donbarzini

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> D@mn i'm always late to the party i didnt get to see the pics


----------



## Cockdiesel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> CD.



She says we met... she also thinks she is hot. Niether are true.   

27


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

>


For real.  Why don't you start a thread so those of us who aren't obsessed with TooMPD4U can have something to talk about?


----------



## morganj614

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> no,* I am average...nothing special*....and I am not 50something either. My grandmother looks to be about her age and does not look as good as she does.




 This we know and by the way you type, you sound 17 & very immature.

 I agree with Pete.


----------



## thakidistight

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> For real.  Why don't you start a thread so those of us who aren't obsessed with TooMPD4U can have something to talk about?


Have you heard about the current situation in Eastern Europe?


----------



## Angel

If you weren't so damn vain then you would be pretty, but all you've been is pretty ugly on the forums.  :shrug:


----------



## Dupontster

I am not a MPD nor do I have one but I have a picture of me and I was wondering if blue makes me look fat?


----------



## DoWhat

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I am not a MPD nor do I have one but I have a picture of me and I was wondering if blue makes me look fat?


No camel toe?


----------



## aps45819

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> no


You are somewhat physically attractive, but not smokin' hot.
 However, the personality you have presented here is definatly NOT attractive.


----------



## Dupontster

DoWhat said:
			
		

> No camel toe?



Smoothed and tucked it...


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


You look like the business end of a dog with no hind legs.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> This we know and by the way you type, you sound 17 & very immature.
> 
> I agree with Pete.



Well I am not 17 I am in my late 20's and I am sorry that I bore you and Pete. I suppose I will have to try harder next time.


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> OMG you think that is hot? What are you so lame azz hair model or something? You are fat....and that is about it....cute is pushing it but hot no way.....


   PIXIE IS FAT???!!!  Gawd she weighs maybe 110 soaking wet!


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> no


And youre kinda blurry too


----------



## vraiblonde

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Have you heard about the current situation in Eastern Europe?


No - educate me


----------



## thakidistight

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No - educate me


Its a nice place to visit, but I wouldnt want to live there. Can you believe some of them dont speak English? The nerve!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Anyway, I have no idea why I'm even reading a thread where an MPD is worrying about being "hot" or not.


  Please see the other thread where your name is visible.  TIA


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Please see the other thread where your name is visible.  TIA


----------



## vraiblonde

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Its a nice place to visit, but I wouldnt want to live there. Can you believe some of them dont speak English? The nerve!


I never really had a desire to go to overseas just because there's so many places in the US that I haven't seen that are more attractive destinations for me.

Plus I can't imagine taking a 7 hour plane ride without being able to smoke.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I never really had a desire to go to overseas just because there's so many places in the US that I haven't seen that are more attractive destinations for me.
> 
> Plus I can't imagine taking a 7 hour plane ride without being able to smoke.




how do I cancel my account here.


----------



## Cockdiesel

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> how do I cancel my account here.



Admiting defeat, eh? Good for you. This was your best post yet.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> Admiting defeat, eh? Good for you. This was your best post yet.


It is like talking to apes....I have better things to do.


----------



## pixiegirl

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> Admiting defeat, eh? Good for you. This was your best post yet.



I doubt she'd admit it but at least she's keeping her end of the deal!


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> how do I cancel my account here.


Be a big girl and simply stop posting.  :shrug:


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> It is like talking to apes....I have better things to do.


Apes cant speak you silly goose!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I doubt she'd admit it but at least she's keeping her end of the deal!


 Can you come over to my house for awhile? I have some fire ants I need to you to scare away.


----------



## thakidistight

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I never really had a desire to go to overseas just because there's so many places in the US that I haven't seen that are more attractive destinations for me.
> 
> Plus I can't imagine taking a 7 hour plane ride without being able to smoke.


I agree 100%. Cool places like Utah and the Pacific Northwest top my list.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Be a big girl and simply stop posting.  :shrug:




So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.

Whatever I am done here.


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> It is like talking to apes....I have better things to do.




Apes live on primal instinct.  If we were apes and you were half as hot as you think you are we'd be all over you.  

Don't be mad; someone said you looked good for your age.


----------



## Toxick

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.
> 
> Whatever I am done here.





 
Don't let the door knob hit you where the good lord split you.



Final piece of advice before you pass on to the great beyond: When you're in a medium where the written word defines your identity, your good looks don't matter. Your personality does. And yours, unfortunately, appears to have been dredged up from the bottom of the barrel.

I hope things go better for you in your world where appearance matters more than your incredibly heinous personality.


----------



## vraiblonde

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I agree 100%. Cool places like Utah and the Pacific Northwest top my list.


I'd like to see the Grand Canyon and do a BBQ tour of Tennessee and North Carolina - the out of the way places, not the nice restaurants.  I'd also like spend a week in a Maine cabin during the fall.


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Whatever I am done here.


Was it something we said?  :shrug:


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'd like to see the Grand Canyon





I would recommend this trip to anyone.


IRL, it does look like it does on TV. That is, you get a sense of the color scheme, and you can hear the echos, and you can see into the holes and ravines.



But the sheer magnitude of this chasm and accompanying sense of incomprehensible age and size could NEVER be transmitted through the box. Anyone who appreciates nature will be breathless when you get close to the edge of this canyon.




That should go on a brochure somewhere


----------



## desertrat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.
> 
> Whatever I am done here.


More like you are incapable of shutting your trap.


----------



## jazz lady

Toxick said:
			
		

> I would recommend this trip to anyone.
> 
> 
> IRL, it does look like it does on TV. That is, you get a sense of the color scheme, and you can hear the echos, and you can see into the holes and ravines.
> 
> 
> 
> But the sheer magnitude of this chasm and accompanying sense of incomprehensible age and size could NEVER be transmitted through the box. Anyone who appreciates nature will be breathless when you get close to the edge of this canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should go on a brochure somewhere



I think I have that brochure.    But you are very right about being overwhelmed by the scale and magnificence of this natural wonder.  It is one of the most beautiful places I have been lucky enough to visit.


----------



## desertrat

Toxick said:
			
		

> I would recommend this trip to anyone.
> 
> 
> IRL, it does look like it does on TV. That is, you get a sense of the color scheme, and you can hear the echos, and you can see into the holes and ravines.
> 
> 
> 
> But the sheer magnitude of this chasm and accompanying sense of incomprehensible age and size could NEVER be transmitted through the box. Anyone who appreciates nature will be breathless when you get close to the edge of this canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should go on a brochure somewhere


Very true and it's not just the first time you see it either.


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'd like to do a BBQ tour of Tennessee and North Carolina -


Was down there this summer, awesome roads for bike riding


----------



## thakidistight

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'd like to see the Grand Canyon and do a BBQ tour of Tennessee and North Carolina - the out of the way places, not the nice restaurants.  I'd also like spend a week in a Maine cabin during the fall.


Maine would be very cool too

When we visited the Grand Canyon, I think I made the parents a little nervous because I was hanging over the edge a lil bit. It is definetly a must see to appreciate place.


----------



## aps45819

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Maine would be very cool too


 It sure is
There are about 3 weeks in August when it's warm there


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:
			
		

> But the sheer magnitude of this chasm and accompanying sense of incomprehensible age and size could NEVER be transmitted through the box. Anyone who appreciates nature will be breathless when you get close to the edge of this canyon.


Niagara Falls was like that.  We didn't expect to be as blown away as what we were - even the daughters thought it was very cool.  TV and pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## aps45819

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:


 you've lost weight


----------



## CMC122

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:


Looking good girl!  Having that mole removed was a big improvement!


----------



## Nanny Pam

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I never really had a desire to go to overseas just because there's so many places in the US that I haven't seen that are more attractive destinations for me.
> 
> Plus I can't imagine taking a 7 hour plane ride without being able to smoke.


I would like to see Tuscany, Italy someday.  That's it.  I have no desire to go anywhere else outside the USA.  
I'd go back to Hawaii in a minute!


----------



## kwillia

Toxick said:
			
		

> I would recommend this trip to anyone.
> 
> 
> IRL, it does look like it does on TV. That is, you get a sense of the color scheme, and you can hear the echos, and you can see into the holes and ravines.
> 
> 
> 
> But the sheer magnitude of this chasm and accompanying sense of incomprehensible age and size could NEVER be transmitted through the box. Anyone who appreciates nature will be breathless when you get close to the edge of this canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should go on a brochure somewhere



My thoughts exactly!  Nothing takes the place of actually seeing it for yourself!  I want to go back.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly!  Nothing takes the place of actually seeing it for yourself!  I want to go back.


I'm planning a December 2007 Nevada (well, LV) trip.  You on board?


----------



## thakidistight

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:


Heres mine, Im the one in green. Handsome fella aint I?

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h317/thakidistight/ugly-men20copy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm planning a December 2007 Nevada (well, LV) trip.  You on board?


When I do go back to the grand canyon, it will be with the plan to hike as many miles of the rim as I can before my feet fall off... you game...:shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> When I do go back to the grand canyon, it will be with the plan to hike as many miles of the rim as I can before my feet fall off... you game...:shrug:


Um, couldn't we just hire cabana boys to tote us around all day until their feet fall off? :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.
> 
> Whatever I am done here.


SO what's your next MPD name going to be, and are you coming back as a male or a female this time??


----------



## thakidistight

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Um, couldn't we just hire cabana boys to tote us around all day until their feet fall off? :shrug:


Me and my friend (see post 192) would be happy to help.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Um, couldn't we just hire cabana boys to tote us around all day until their feet fall off? :shrug:


In all seriousness, I love to hike and the thought of going back to GC to walk until I can walk no more thrills me to no end!


----------



## desertrat

kwillia said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, I love to hike and the thought of going back to GC to walk until I can walk no more thrills me to no end!


Many moons ago a couple friends and I hiked down the Kiabab trail, along the river trail, visited the Phantom Ranch and hiked up Bright Angel. It was a long hike! Then eating dinner that night at the Bright Angel lodge we looked up and there was a ring tailed cat up in the rafters. Natural log open ceiling. Not a bad day.


----------



## bohman

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> It is like talking to apes....I have better things to do.



You've been saying that BS for over a month now.  Try a new lie, would ya?  This one is old.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:



That is a nice picture.


----------



## rack'm

aps45819 said:
			
		

> you've lost weight




and gained some teef.


----------



## forever jewel

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.
> 
> Whatever I am done here.



....is she really *gone*?!?!? 

She wouldn't have been so bad if it weren't for that personality


----------



## Midnightrider

isn't that what they say about you J/K

here's the


----------



## unixpirate

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:




you didn't look like that yesterday evening


----------



## forever jewel

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> isn't that what they say about you



I would hope not, but do I really care? Not really.  Crotchrot thinks too much about other's opinions of her. Opinions don't bother me. That's the difference between crotchrot4u et moi!  

As for the , keep it comin'!


----------



## Ecphora

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since we're posting pictures of ourselves, here's me:


Thats just what I thought you looked like


----------



## Chasey_Lane

unixpirate said:
			
		

> you didn't look like that yesterday evening


  Big doggy would love for you to come back and visit.


----------



## unixpirate

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Big doggy would love for you to come back and visit.



Next time when DD is around, we'll have a cold one and I'll bring my boxer girl. 


Sorry we couldn't stay but I couldn't handle sitting around 2 :hotties: drinkin'. :wipingsweatfrombrow:


----------



## Vince

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Whatever I am out of here.


 Thank you.  And this is the only post I haven't ignored.  Bye bye.


----------



## Geek

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.
> 
> Whatever I am done here.



Crotch Rot4u You are as predictable and disgusting as my dog's morning fart. Don't come back.


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:
			
		

> I've considered a nose job.  But won't that give me black eyes for a week?



Not always....


----------



## BRITUSA

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Whatever I am out of here.




Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BRITUSA

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> It is like talking to apes....I have better things to do.




Thats a shame.........Apes would probably enjoy your company......Us humans DONT!!


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Geek said:
			
		

> Crotch Rot4u You are as predictable and disgusting as my dog's morning fart. Don't come back.



Geek, you crack me up everytime!  Happy Saturday to everybody.
I am heading to Lancaster Park with Darby later.



Any good plans for this weekend?


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:


> So this forum is uncapable of closing out an account? Figures.
> 
> *Whatever I am done here*.


----------



## juggy4805

mainman said:


> Why does everyone have to have big boobs?



Big boobs are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

What the heck, this thread was revived after all this time????


----------



## Jameo

juggy4805 said:


> Big boobs are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




LBTC rocks


----------



## juggy4805

Jameo said:


> LBTC rocks





Like you are a member. I mean......nevermind.


----------



## Softballkid

Where did this chick go, she was frickin HOT


----------



## Bronwyn

Softballkid said:


> Where did this chick go, she was frickin HOT



Miss her do you?


----------



## Toxick

Softballkid said:


> Where did this chick go, she was frickin HOT





Physical hotness will only get you so far when you're a ####ing ####-rag.


----------



## Softballkid

Bronwyn said:


> Miss her do you?


 

I do I do I do


----------



## Softballkid

Toxick said:


> Physical hotness will only get you so far when you're a ####ing ####-rag.


 





I was being sarcastic


----------



## Bronwyn

Softballkid said:


> I do I do I do


----------



## Toxick

Softballkid said:


> I was being sarcastic





I know.

But I just thought that needed to be said.






Again.


----------



## Softballkid

Toxick said:


> I know.
> 
> But I just thought that needed to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again.


----------



## Chain729

juggy4805 said:


> Big boobs are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Boobs?  Where?  What I miss?  There's like a mountain of crap in here...


----------



## LordStanley

I forgot to vote last year, so I just did.


----------

